# Modern-Day "Big Jim" replacement.



## lctorana (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here, so please educate me gently.
I am fully aware that most discussion here is of upmarket torches, and rightly so, but this is a thread for the average supermaket torch buyer.

In their cars, most of my friends have either:

an Eveready "Big Jim" (6V 8F lantern battery & sealed-beam) or
an Eveready "Dolphin" (6V 4F lantern battery and a krypton bulb).
My question, to all those who understand the current market, is:

Name a current model torch, that is a better THROWER than the Big Jim, that is the cheapest you can name.

The restrictions are:

The Throw must at least match the "Big Jim".
Build Quality must at least match the classic Eveready lights above.
Any technology you can name is OK. Nothing ruled out.
Battery life must at least approach that of the "Big Jim"
(that should sort out the wheat from the chaff)
Notwithstanding the above, the cheaper the better.
That's it.

Dear and gentle reader, put your thinking caps on and get to it.


----------



## paulr (Jul 2, 2007)

Vector Banana?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 2, 2007)

gee, this oughta' be good . . . .






If i may, i'll even "expand" the search by adding:

a Pelican 1010 waterproof storage case, 
filled with spare replacement cells.

(that should help in the quest to match 8 type "F" cells from a lantern battery) 



-

edited to add:

OK, after giving this a "think", 

i'm gonna' suggest the old-faithful, 

Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon (yellow, for greater visibility).


Certainly one of the best LED "throwers" that i (personally) have ever seen.

While no longer "state of the art", with its 1-watt Luxeon emitter,
it is *very* reliable, rugged, durable, water-resistant, shock-resistant,
and has a real (non-reverse) clicky-switch in the tail.

I'm suggesting the 4AA version, rather than the 3-C model,
so that you can fill it with Energizer L91 Lithium cells.
Much better than Alkalines, when stuffed in a car's glovebox or trunk.

One set of 4 Lithiums will run about 6 hours.
Fill that afore-mentioned Pelican 1010 storage case 
with 4 sets of spare cells, and yer' good for 24-30 hours of light,
even in sub-zero temps.

Best of all, the price is very reasonable:

Streamlight Flashlight.........................$25
Pelican 1010 waterproof case...............$11
Energizer L91 Lithium cells (5-4packs) $35 (at Sam's Club, $20 for a dozen cells)

Keep in mind, this is one set of 4 cells for the flashlight, 
and four 4-packs kept *as spares*.

I've purposely tried to keep yer' costs low.
You can reduce it even more by dropping the Pelican case,
and just stuffing the packages of Lithium cells into your glove box.

But i prefer a bit more elegance. (wink)

BTW, i am *very familiar* with both of the Eveready lanterns which you've mentioned.

Really think that my recommendation can give 'em a run for the money.

(although you ARE gonna' miss not having a red-blinker) (smile)


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jul 2, 2007)

surefire G2 or a fenix


----------



## lctorana (Jul 2, 2007)

Burgess said:


> gee, this oughta' be good . . .


Great post. :thumbsup: I just love these "put the kettle on and have a quiet read" threads.



Burgess said:


> (although you ARE gonna' miss not having a red-blinker) (smile)


Erm, no I'm not.  The flasher doesn't work on my example, and the fact I've never bothered to fix it tells you something.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 2, 2007)

The Eveready "Dolphin rechargeable" is the closest


----------



## TorchBoy (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey, the Eveready Dolphin *is* a current model. They just keep making it more, um, techy (?) as the years go by. It now has a built in stand so you can point it where you need it and looks much cooler than when I bought mine, maybe 15 years ago.

My first wasn't quite waterproof, sadly, and I didn't air it out after it got water in it so the reflector went rusty. The second lasted quite well, and has proved to be quite rugged, but I haven't really used it in ages because the batteries are so expensive. However, it would be interesting to replace the bulb with a Seoul, with either a resistor or regulator. Pick a current to get the throw you want, and you'd get even better flood, and longer battery life.



lctorana said:


> [*]Battery life must at least approach that of the "Big Jim"
> (that should sort out the wheat from the chaff)


So some sort of wheat cell would be suitable...


----------



## Cydonia (Jul 2, 2007)

All of the 5 required restrictions can be overcome by a simple flashlight that every average supermarket torch buyer already knows: The 3D Maglight. Upgraded with a MagLED. (Or sold together new as one Maglite at places like Wal Mart and Home Depot.)

Adjustable focus and narrow beam with excellent range. Only Maglite boasts such a throw you need.
Build quality - surpasses classic Eveready lights with ease
Technolgy - regular alkaline D cells
Battery life - 22hours 50 minutes on 3D (see the charts here at flashlightreviews.com)
Price? 3D Mag is about $20US and MagLED is about $16US I believe.
Despite what others here will say, for what you're asking and need, you really can't match let alone beat a Maglite with one of their MagLED's for a decent low price. 

You can upgrade your 3D (or 4,5 and 5D, or 3,4,5 and 6C) Maglite with another LED upgrade made by TerraLux. It is much brighter than the MagLED upgrade. It is really worth the $24.95 to order. Find it at this page on batteryjunction.com 



======================




lctorana said:


> Hi, I'm new here, so please educate me gently.
> I am fully aware that most discussion here is of upmarket torches, and rightly so, but this is a thread for the average supermaket torch buyer.
> 
> In their cars, most of my friends have either:
> ...


----------



## big beam (Jul 2, 2007)

How about a halogen bulb for the big jim(6W).#[email protected]

Get the GE bulb.Very white
DON


----------



## lctorana (Jul 3, 2007)

The point about the Big Jim is that it has a sealed-beam unit, not a bulb-and-reflector.

So, unless we can find a reflector to fit the housing, we are bound to find a halogen sealed-beam head, which might be hard to find.

Interesting thought, though.

I've recently upgraded ye olde 3D torch to take a Krypton bulb and high-capacity NiCds, so I appreciate the 3D Maglite point.

And as for the Dolphin being a current model, I also saw the "Energizer Hardcase" Dolphin-equivalent reduced from $A49.95 to $A19.44. There's $20 burning a hole in my pocket, right there.

(Oh, and I have a 6D Maglite on order. Why? Because.)


----------



## paulr (Jul 3, 2007)

I doubt that Mag conversion can come anywhere near a Big Jim in throw. If a Big Jim is what I think it is, it has about 2x the reflector diameter and over 10x the power of the Mag conversion. You need a spotlight. But if you don't mind something the size of a small microwave oven, a $60 Harborfreight HID lantern will pretty near vaporize a Big Jim . For $150 or so, an Amondotech N30 is maybe comparably sized to the Big Jim and will also out-throw it by an enormous margin.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll try and post a photo tonight.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 3, 2007)

Keep in mind that the sealed-beam lamp of the Big Jim Eveready lantern draws 500 mA of current, at a rated voltage of (i believe) 4.8 volts.

This in itself is rather modest, compared to a Xenon Star lamp installed in yer' (soon-to-arrive) 6D-cell MagLite,
powered by Alkaline batteries.

Granted, the sealed-beam lamp *does* have a larger, more "perfect" reflector. 

But the 8F-powered Big Jim lantern was designed for long-battery-life, *not* for ultimate brightness.

After all, this was from the mid-Sixties. Carbon-zinc batteries were the norm.

I remember this time (and this lantern) very well, indeed.


-


----------



## TorchBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

lctorana said:


> The point about the Big Jim is that it has a sealed-beam unit, not a bulb-and-reflector.
> 
> So, unless we can find a reflector to fit the housing, we are bound to find a halogen sealed-beam head, which might be hard to find.


"Halogen" and "sealed beam" don't really go together. How hard are they to take apart? (How sealed are they?) If you could get it apart you certainly have a lot more options.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 3, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Keep in mind that the sealed-beam lamp of the Big Jim Eveready lantern draws 500 mA... ...the 8F-powered Big Jim lantern was designed for long-battery-life, *not* for ultimate brightness.
> 
> After all, this was from the mid-Sixties. Carbon-zinc batteries were the norm.


Agree with all that.

The Big Jim is not particularly bright, by any standard. An ordinary $3 2D-&-Krypton torch is brighter.
You'll notice that brightness was not one of my criteria.

But the Jim has two unassailable advantages:
1) Throw. It's hard to beat a handheld car headlight for sheer distance (albeit a very low wattage one, in this case).
2) Battery life. F cells enjoy the ultimate in zinc-carbon technology - today's 8F clocks in at 22 amp-hours (up from 14 in their heyday). And 52Ah if you can find an Alkaline one!

I'm sure there will be people all over the world who will keep theirs in the boot until the 8F finally becomes unavailable. I know many personally!

One of the most successful torch designs of all time.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I've got a feeling that a Big Jim was the first torch I ever saw the beam of. We were camping somewhere with a really dark sky and it was very impressive to see it stabbing upward.


----------



## paulr (Jul 3, 2007)

I had no idea the Big Jim was so low powered. I thought it ran at 10 or 15 watts. I think if the 8F batteries dry up, someone will make an 8 D cell holder that replaces the 8F. Maybe those exist already. There are certainly 4D holders that replace the 4F lantern battery. So now I'm thinking in terms of the Elektrolumens Blaster series, the D powered models with the focusing optics, with a modern LED.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 3, 2007)

I use to have the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman equivalent of the Big Jim. I have mixed emotions about it. Yes, it had some throw, but batteries were so expensive, I cracked the lens and ruined the bulb, and so freaking heavy. My fav lantern now is the Energizer Hard Case, but it's heavy too. It has a partially faceted reflector and a frosted spot on the lens to lessen the artifacts too. But if you really want it too cook on 4 D cells, try a KPR139 bulb. It's a 3.85v, 1.33a bulb that overdrives nicely on 4 cells and still has long run time. I'm also working on another option for it that should really kick butt, but I've only found one source for the bulbs and I want to get my supply set before divulging it to the world. Note, it will be a 14.4v(12AA nimh), runtime should be roughly 2-2.5hrs and be good for 10w.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 3, 2007)

Time to measure the Big Jim's current draw. I thouhjt it was more than half an amp, too.

I will dust off the trusty Avo Model 7.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 4, 2007)

Model 7 duly fired up.

The Big Jum's current draw is indeed 0.5A, so the power drain is about 2.75W.

To put that in bulb context, a "standard" 4.8V prefocus draws 0.5A, a krypton draws 0.7 or 0.75, and a "super krypton" draws 1.1A.

So the Jim is at the lower end of the Dolphin spectrum.


----------



## big beam (Jul 6, 2007)

The big jim and big beam are .5A @ 4.8V.It is a PAR 36 lamp.There are a lot of PAR 36 lamps.The one i mentioned H 4546 is a halogen lamp.PAR 36's are made in 4.8V,6V,8V,12V,24V,28V and so on.The best place to search for these lamps and buy them is replacement lightbulbs.com.They tell the C.P.of the lamp,watts,volts and lamp life.Do a search for (big beam) and you will see the company that made these lights for energizer,rayovac and others.IIRC big beam also made some PAR 46 lights.I have been collecting big beam flashlights for 20 some odd years hence my CPF name.
DON

BTW if you use a energizer 529 6V battery in any of your lights they make a 6V SLA battery with spring connectors to replace it.That's what I use in my BB#166 light with a H4546 lamp(6W).In the 6V PAR 36 lamps you can get 3W,6W,10W,20W and maybe more regular sealed beam or halogen in either spot or flood.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info, BB.
:thumbsup:
(Before I go on, is the "Big Beam" a 4F like an Eveready Dolphin?)

So the sealed beam units in the Big Jim are called PAR36 lamps.

As I've indicated in another thread, I am interested in hotting up a Big Jim, so I *will* take your advice.


----------



## big beam (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean by 4F. If you mean 6V battery with 4F cells in it ,yes.If your going to get a 6V h4546 lamp it draws 1.25A and that is a lot for a dry cell battery.You'll be better off using a SLA(sealed lead acid)6V battery because it can deliver more current.And you can recharge them(guilt free lumens).
DON


----------



## paulr (Jul 7, 2007)

The Big Jim uses a larger 6v battery with 8 F cells in it.


----------



## big beam (Jul 8, 2007)

I know the battery you're talking about.If it's 4S/2P then the H4546 lamp will be OK.You would only be drawing .62A from each seires(4F cell) pack.BUT I wouldn'y try to pull much more than that from this battery.6W would be about the max.
DON


----------



## lctorana (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a correction for posterity:

The 4546 is 4.7v @ 0.5A
It is the 4547 that is 4.75v @ 1.25A

Had a horrible moment a couple of weeks ago - was hooking up a (very expensive) 4547 to my old Big Jim and 

Oh, and "halogen" and "sealed beam" are not contradictory - GE make the H7550 which is 8W @6.0v, which is a perfect match for a 6V SLA hidden inside a 731 case!

Oh, and also for the record, I could buy more than ten Eveready Dolphins for the price of ONE MagLED, or Terraluxed Mag.

And, now I have compared Maglites and Dolphins side by side, I don't consider the Maglite to be an improvement. It's a beautiful piece of kit, and has a lovely beam, but the Dolphin is cheaper, simpler, lighter, runs on far cheaper batteries, throws further and has WAY more runtime.

According to my criteria, no-one has made ANY suggestion that matched my criteria.

Game Over. The Dolphin still reigns supreme, and the Big Jim, even after all these years, still hasn't been bettered.

(Oh, I've fixed the rear blinker, now!)


----------



## Norm (Oct 4, 2007)

Burgess said:


> One set of 4 Lithiums will run about 6 hours.
> Fill that afore-mentioned Pelican 1010 storage case
> with 4 sets of spare cells, and yer' good for 24-30 hours of light,
> even in sub-zero temps.


1 set of 4 lithium's $20 Australian
plus 4 sets of spare lithiums $80
Total $100 dollars.
      EEEk!!!



lctorana said:


> Thanks for the info, BB.
> :thumbsup:
> (Before I go on, is the "Big Beam" a 4F like an Eveready Dolphin?)


8 F bruce.
Norm


----------



## lctorana (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, while we're correcting the record, "Big Beam"s were, and still are, made in 4F and 8F versions, with both bulbs and sealed beams.

The 4F versions have the battery in a tin box, like an upmarket version of ye olde Eveready "Lantern 61" of our childhood.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread brings back lotsa' happy memories for me.


Thank you to everyone who contributed. 

:twothumbs
_


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

There's still a place for these things. I've been camping the last week and a generic brand lantern battery torch (not a Dolphin) in the net at the top of the tent lit it up quite well. Another similar torch was hung on a side wall to help keep the wall away from the fly, which was quite wet on the first night and leaked when it was in contact with the inner wall. So lantern battery torches are multi-use even now.


----------



## dlrflyer (Oct 8, 2007)

I like lanterns too. However, in the USA, I like the 4 D cell versions better, just because the 6v lantern batteries seem to sit on the shelves for a long time, not nearly as fresh. In fact, the last time I saw one of the Big Jim style 6v batteries was at Ace Hardware about 2 mos ago. It was a Rayovac with about a 1/2" thick layer of dust on it. In fact it was yellow and blue, I don't think Rayovac has made yellow and blue color batteries in at least five years. Throw in the fact I think the price was about $25, I really can't recommend a light that uses these. The product turnover on D cells almost always guarantees fairly fresh cells. Even the smaller spring top 6v batts tend to sit, at least the good ones. When the Energizer alkaline 6v is $7 at Walmart, and right next to it is a new 6v lantern with el cheapo carbon-zinc batts included for $3.50, no wonder the 6v batts are old.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 1, 2008)

Only thing I'd suggest as better than the Dolphin at a similar price point is the Dolphin + MagnumStar 4-cell xenon bulb. Both brighter, whiter, and longer running than stock.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Oct 2, 2008)

Never buy the $69.99 dolphin rechargable torch. If you leave it on charge for more than 12 hours, it's wrecks the battery (the charger is just a power pack and doesn't turn off after charging is complete).

Standard dolphin torches are also rubbish! If you put a brand new Duracell 6V lantern battery ($12.00) in, after a few months, the torch will drain it completely (with no use). Poorly made torch and getting worse with every new model released - only a $15 torch but with $12 batteries, hardly good value.:thumbsdow

jr/


----------



## Norm (Oct 2, 2008)

jimmy1970 said:


> Standard dolphin torches are also rubbish! If you put a brand new Duracell 6V lantern battery ($12.00) in, after a few months, the torch will drain it completely (with no use).


That doesn't sound right, unless the torch is faulty in the first place. There is nothing to drain the battery when the light is switched off. Have you checked what the current draw is when the light is switched off? Should be 0mA. 
Norm


----------



## lctorana (Oct 2, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> Only thing I'd suggest as better than the Dolphin at a similar price point is the Dolphin + MagnumStar 4-cell xenon bulb. Both brighter, whiter, and longer running than stock.


That was true-ish, up until March this year.

But the Mk6 now comes equipped with a Philips HPX40, which will comfotably outshine that MagStar Xenon LMSA401.

Oh, and Jimmy1970? I can't agree. Leaving a SLA on-charge for a few extra hours shoud not do any harm. I have a Dolphin Rechargeable, and honestly couldn't be happier with it. Hasn't given me the slightest hint of trouble.

But what WILL kill a SLA battery is draining it dead-flat. They just don't come up. I recommend recharging the D.R. after 45-60 minutes' use. If more runtime than that is needed, then the standard Dolphin, with 12-40 hours runtime, is a better choice.

Shop around for batteries. You should be able to find them WAY cheaper than $12, even for genuine 4F alkalines.


----------



## insmart (Feb 27, 2010)

29 years on I still use and love my Big Jim torch.

One of the best gifts I have ever received. (from a gf too!!!)

About 20 years ago I converted it to run off 5 niCad A batteries which are still going but on their way out. Must have used over 600 hours from the bulb and wondering when it will blow.

Never have used the red flasher for anything other than entertaining children.

When the battery pack dies or the bulb goes I will probably upgrade rather than repair it. 

Here's a pic of my old faithful.

http://www.insmart-delta.com/images/BigJim.jpg







Cheers


----------



## Burgess (Feb 28, 2010)

Psssst --


Yer' image doesn't show !


From your description, i'd really like to see it.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow. I had totally forgotten about the Big Jim. Dad had one of those monsters.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a box full of "Dolphins" and "Big Jims" with a plethora of parts from all sorts of obsolete models.

I must say that as far a their use for lighting is concerned I recon I have single AAA's that put out more light for longer LOL 

Really there are just so many better lights at my disposal I am really pressed to even spend the money on purchasing any 6v batts nowadays. But that said I also have a box full of "Fulton Angle Heads" that I thought I would never use again and now I have various mods happening on them so who knows what may become available for all those "Dolphins". The best feature about the "Dolphin" was its totally waterproof and almost idiot proof. I would have thought someone would have made a commercially available LED upgrade for the "Dolphin" by now.

As for the "Big Jims", I have modded a couple of them to run off various batt sources over the years but for the effort they put out limited light for an animal of their size (Great in there day but just nostalgia item today).

Unfortunatly here in Australia these are still the "torches" that many unenlightened measure others by.


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Mar 21, 2010)

The the old 8 cell , 6volt screw terminal lantern batteries are expensive and do seem to sit on the shelves a tad bit too long in some hardware stores . They do move alot faster in farm supply stores , though .

The 4 cell , 6 volt spring tops are much more plentiful , available at many gas stations , various 'marts and such and sell at a much larger volume . That is why we designed the battery box for our sealed beam lanterns . 

The box is partitioned to hold either 1 or 2 6v spring top lantern batteries or 1 or 2 of the 4D replacement adapters 

Of course , our "nostalgia items" also will run on the 6v screw terminal batteries , thus protecting the light itself from leaking batteries , just as Burgess intended , when we invented the separate lantern/battery concept in the early 50's ...

dave


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 22, 2010)

Ozgeardo said:


> I have a box full of "Dolphins" and "Big Jims" with a plethora of parts from all sorts of obsolete models.
> 
> I must say that as far a their use for lighting is concerned I recon I have single AAA's that put out more light for longer LOL
> 
> ...



I think the Dolphin switch reverses bulb polarity every time you switch it. It goes back and forth from "forward clicky" to "reverse clicky", certainly. I'm not going to risk my only LED conversion on science like that until I can afford another.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 22, 2010)

i'd love to get my hands on Dolphin, here in the states we have something like that, but even from pics, i see it isn't as well (may be just an optical illusion) made as Australian version, 
i modded us version cut off reflector and installed 230lm cree r2 drop in, and 12 red leds, it still works on 4f 6v battery.

i don't have 2 of them, modded and not, to compare, but from what i remember how inc. worked, cree is a huge improvement over stock inc. bulb.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 22, 2010)

That could be an older-vintage dolphin. I think mine's a swoopy curvy Mk.5, but I have no idea what yours is.

I stand corrected. Yours is a Mk.3.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2536392&postcount=59


----------



## broadgage (Sep 2, 2010)

C.F.Burgess Battery said:


> The the old 8 cell , 6volt screw terminal lantern batteries are expensive and do seem to sit on the shelves a tad bit too long in some hardware stores . They do move alot faster in farm supply stores , though .
> 
> The 4 cell , 6 volt spring tops are much more plentiful , available at many gas stations , various 'marts and such and sell at a much larger volume . That is why we designed the battery box for our sealed beam lanterns .
> 
> ...


 
Do I understand from the above that the original type of lantern is still available ? The one that uses the 8F screw terminal battery ?
Some used a 4.7 volt 0.5 amp sealed beam lamp, and others used a screw base flashlight bulb.
I have viewed the website linked to in the above post, but could not see any prices or details of how to order.

The sealed beam lamps are still available, and perhaps suprisingly, the 8F batteries.


----------



## Muscat (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. I too am looking for something to replace an old modified Big Jim torch. SO rather than start a new thread I thought I'd post here.

About 25 years ago I modified a Big Jim for my folks to have a Sealed Lead Acid (SLA) battery so solve the problem of the thing chewing through batteries and always being flat when ever you went to use it. It has worked well for a couple of decades. I think I replaced the SLA about 10 years ago. Now the battery is showing signs it's on the way out, so I either need to fit a new SLA or find a modern equivalent.

Now I know that many small LED torches can smoke this thing, but it cannot be beat for being able to place it on the ground and aim the beam to anything you are wanting illuminated - so that is what I am after.

Size and weight aren't that important, although the 50000000000 gazillion searchlights I have seen about with a 10" reflector are probably a bit much for my now ageing, widowed mother.

So, can anyone recommend something that will always be ready to use (SLA?) that can be plugged in to charge (don't want to bother with swapping out rechargeable batteries), has a pretty decent spread/throw, and can be placed on the ground and the beam tilted around to where it is needed?

Thank you.

Geoff.


----------



## Raze (Aug 11, 2013)

Muscat said:


> Hi everyone. I too am looking for something to replace an old modified Big Jim torch. SO rather than start a new thread I thought I'd post here.
> 
> About 25 years ago I modified a Big Jim for my folks to have a Sealed Lead Acid (SLA) battery so solve the problem of the thing chewing through batteries and always being flat when ever you went to use it. It has worked well for a couple of decades. I think I replaced the SLA about 10 years ago. Now the battery is showing signs it's on the way out, so I either need to fit a new SLA or find a modern equivalent.
> 
> ...



Hi Geoff. Streamlight has a few lantern models. 

And also the Pelican 9410 Rechargeable LED lantern.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ozgeardo said:


> Unfortunatly here in Australia these are still the "torches" that many unenlightened measure others by.


I may have had a discussion with a friend's dad about his big Jim flashlight.
he saw my similar sized light, sitting on the back seat of my car, saw the tape holding the battery box together.
made a comment about his Big Jim being incredible "they dont make them like this anymore, blah blah, it's so bright"
so I asked him to show me how good the big Jim was - it was actually pretty bright, for an older light.
i then let him fire up the Maxabeam - he may have been a little amazed at how far flashlight technology has come.


----------



## Mr Whippy (Jun 23, 2014)

40 years ago I purchased a Big Jim, Turfed out many years latter as batteries were too expensive. (Wish now, like a lot of thing that I had kept it)

Now to the OP

The restrictions are:
1 The Throw must at least match the "Big Jim".
It has been a long time since I have seen a Big Jim but I reckon my Fenix TK 75 would eat it
Only last night I tried it out against my cars high beam. At about 800 metres with the car illuminating a sign, the Fenix made the sign brighter.

2. Build Quality must at least match the classic Eveready lights above.
Not even a contest IMO.

3. Battery life must at least approach that of the "Big Jim"
Quality18650's I have been told will last for years. A BJ battery after a few hours goes in the bin.

4. Notwithstanding the above, the cheaper the better.
Comparing what the BJ cost 40 years ago, in todays dollars the Feniz would probably be cheaper.

Dave.


----------



## jrmcferren (Oct 24, 2017)

I know this thread is 10 years old, but I have been looking into lights like the Big Jim recently myself. There are a few lights out there.

Here are the specifications one by one:


The Throw must at least match the "Big Jim".
Big Beam's Lights Use the same or more powerful sealed beam lamps depending on the model. The Model 266 and 666 likely exceed. The Ray-O-Vac Industrial 301K should be similar to the Dolphin as it uses the same KPR113 lamp.

Build Quality must at least match the classic Eveready lights above.
Big Beam 166 and 266 should exceed. Big Beam 666 should be similar. The Ray-O-Vac has plastic and rubber components.

Any technology you can name is OK. Nothing ruled out.
Tech is similar, the biggest advantage is the availability of Alkaline batteries in some types and the ability to use the more common spring type batteries in some lanterns.

Battery life must at least approach that of the "Big Jim"
(that should sort out the wheat from the chaff)
Not sure what the Big Jim was like back in the day, but comparing current levels, the Big Beam 166 should match or be slightly short on ALKALINE batteries. The big beam 266 I'm not sure of, but Alkaline should get you close. Big Beam 666 will run you short unless you swap out to the lower powered lamp which should match. The Ray-O-Van will run short.

Notwithstanding the above, the cheaper the better.
The Big beams can be had on eBay, they are a bit tricky to find new. The Ray-O-Vac is rather easy to find and so is the lamp (same as the cheap 6 volt plastic lanterns) with the disadvantage of needing to find the 918 (4R25-2) Battery.


Here's the line up:

Big Beam 166: Big Jim Sealed beam lamp with a metal enclosed compartment for a 6V spring type (4R25 or 4LR25) battery.
Big Beam 266: Higher powered Sealed beam lamp (Triple Current) with enclosed battery compartment for two 6V spring type batteries in Parallel.
Big Beam 666: Same lamp as 266 with the large screw terminal battery (4R25-2)
Ray-O-Vac 301k: KPR113 lamp with large battery.

Now, this is where the big beam 166 and 266 get the advantage. These take the spring terminal type which is available in Alkaline (4LR25 instead of 4R25). The screw terminal Alkaline type (4LR25-2) has been discontinued.


----------

